# hard starting



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Dieselcruz said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Picked up my new CTD on Thursday. As you might expect, the dealer never sold a diesel and really knows nothing about the car. Sadly, they didn't even take the time to educate themselves. I know more about the vehicle than they do just by looking at your forum and other internet searches as I was investigating the purchase of a diesel sedan.
> 
> ...


not normal, should start quick every time. keep us posted on what they find. welcome to the forum.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you have a larger volume Chevy dealership near you? They may be more familiar with the car and thus better equipped and trained on the CDT. On the other hand the service department where you bought your CDT may be really good and fast learners.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Never had an issue like that in 78K miles. Welcome to the forum and let us know what the dealer says. by the way, can you make a video and post it?


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

The only times my CTD has started hard is in extreme cold (extended sub-zero temps), and when one of my relatives cold-started it without waiting for the glow plugs.

This doesn't sound normal.


----------



## Dieselcruz (Aug 3, 2014)

I appreciate the comments form you guys. Thought something seemed wrong and I'm glad we have this forum to post these issues. I'll talk to the dealer this week. I'm thinking that glow plugs are not working. I also noticed that the Chevy symbol on the trunk is crooked. That stuff bugs me so I hope they will straighten out that for me as well.


----------



## honeybadger (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey dc I knotce this when I got mine. If I remote start its fine but if i key start it. Cranks about 2 times longer. I didn't think any of this. Till I saw your post. My dealership has sold a bunch of ctd ill ask them when I take It in Wednesday


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

That makes sense as the remote function would allow the BCM/PCM to heat glow plugs before it even tries to crank. If you jump in and hit it with the key it cranks instantly but still needs just a second or two, to heat the glow plugs. 

At least thats my theory.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

honeybadger said:


> Hey dc I knotce this when I got mine. If I remote start its fine but if i key start it. Cranks about 2 times longer. I didn't think any of this. Till I saw your post. My dealership has sold a bunch of ctd ill ask them when I take It in Wednesday


When you manually start it with the key, are you turning the key on and then waiting for the glow plug symbol (little currly symbol on the tach side of the dash) to turn off before you crank on it?

I don't mean at all to insinuate you don't know what you're doing, but I'm not aware if you're familiar with diesels or not. Waiting for glow plugs is a little idiosyncrasy unique to diesels that many people aren't aware of if they haven't driven them before.


----------



## Dieselcruz (Aug 3, 2014)

I do wait for the glow plug symbol to go through its timing. The problem I see is if the car is warm the glow plugs don't come on so it cranks for ever and the stumbles and finely runs as it should. I have four pieces of diesel equipment so I'm pretty familiar with starting them. I looked at the owners manual to see if I was missing something, but it is very basic. I think there is an issue with the glow plugs. 

Going to the dealer today so Ill let everyone know what they say.

M T


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

If the car is warm it shouldn't much if any glow plug action to start. Maybe fuel feed pump related. Maybe try some starting fluid ( diesel crack) but just a little. The stuff can be dangerous if the cylinder fires while the piston is still going up.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I would avoid starting fluid, too much risk of expensive damage.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi MT,

Congrats on your new Cruze! I understand that you are experiencing difficulties while starting your vehicle. We will be happy to contact you dealership on your behalf and discuss your concern with them. If our help is needed, feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name. We look forward to hearing from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Dieselcruz said:


> I do wait for the glow plug symbol to go through its timing. The problem I see is if the car is warm the glow plugs don't come on so it cranks for ever and the stumbles and finely runs as it should. I have four pieces of diesel equipment so I'm pretty familiar with starting them. I looked at the owners manual to see if I was missing something, but it is very basic. I think there is an issue with the glow plugs.
> 
> Going to the dealer today so Ill let everyone know what they say.
> 
> M T


Yeah, I was mostly asking honeybadger as he indicated it didn't start hard when he used the remote start, which just made me curious if he wasn't waiting for the glow plugs, which the remote start will do automatically, but I could be wrong and maybe that's not the case.

In your situation, it still sounds off for some reason. My glow plugs don't come on either if the engine is warm, and I still have no trouble getting it started.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Dieselcruz (Aug 3, 2014)

OK, I been to the dealer and nothing as far as codes or faults have shown up. after I burned through the first tank of fuel the dealer had in the car the starting issue went away. I know is starting as expected. Thanks to all for their input.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Dieselcruz said:


> OK, I been to the dealer and nothing as far as codes or faults have shown up. after I burned through the first tank of fuel the dealer had in the car the starting issue went away. I know is starting as expected. Thanks to all for their input.


Glad to hear problem went away. How long had it sat before you bought?


----------



## Dieselcruz (Aug 3, 2014)

Looks like all I needed was to burn the first tank of fuel the dealer gave me. As soon as I refilled the tank the problem went away. The dealer did run a test and found nothing wrong. Thanks for all of your input guys.

M T


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Dieselcruz said:


> Looks like all I needed was to burn the first tank of fuel the dealer gave me. As soon as I refilled the tank the problem went away. The dealer did run a test and found nothing wrong. Thanks for all of your input guys.
> 
> M T


Do you know how long the car sat before you bought it?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi I have a question about my car chev cruze 1.8 ltit got a hard start


----------

